
MPAA Kicks KickassTorrents Off Google With ‘Precision’ Takedown - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-kicks-kickasstorrents-off-google-with-precision-takedown-130623/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
guard-of-terra
Am I the only one who skips web search engines and heads straight to torrent
search when searching for torrent?

My favorite at the moment is torrentz.eu

The more authorities try to clean up search engines, the nmore people would
learn.

~~~
alan_cx
Yeah, right. I cant remember the last time I used google or any other search
engine for torrents.

Seem odd to me though that google can search torrents it's self....

[http://www.google.com/cse?cx=003849996876419856805:erhhdbygr...](http://www.google.com/cse?cx=003849996876419856805:erhhdbygrma&ie=UTF-8&q=&sa=Search#gsc.tab=0)

... if tottents are so evil.

~~~
Ellipsis753
Actually, torrents themselves are totally legal. For example I can make a
torrent of a photo I took or something which I own the copyright to. I can
even then upload my legit torrent to The Pirate Bay or other torrent websites.

This is why bit torrent clients like Vuze are totally legal and also why
Google wouldn't prevent torrents themselves to be searched for.

------
magicalist
It appears that all they did was include kickass.to as one of the infringing
URLs (presumeably because the kickass homepage includes links directly to the
torrent files next to the links for the subpages for the torrent files). You
can see the takedown letter if you search for kickass.to and click on the
chilling effects link:
[http://www.chillingeffects.org/notice.cgi?sID=1009127](http://www.chillingeffects.org/notice.cgi?sID=1009127)

I'm actually surprised that doesn't happen in many more takedown notices, as
it seems like an easy way to knock torrent/streaming site homepages off of
google, and many of these sites (the torrent ones, at least) usually have a
"newest torrents" list on the homepage.

This still works though: [https://encrypted.google.com/#sclient=psy-
ab&q=a+good+day+to...](https://encrypted.google.com/#sclient=psy-
ab&q=a+good+day+to+die+hard+site:kickass.to)

------
danso
I know the OP is intentionally leaving the irony unsaid because it's so
obvious...but of course, the technique described here is anything but
"precision"...the MPAA is apparently able to list just a few offending URLs to
convince Google to take down an entire domain..."precision" takedowns would be
sending off thousands of _specific_ URLs to infringing content.

In other words, they're apparently able to invoke the index-ban-hammer in the
way that SOPA was meant to let them (had it passed).

------
diminoten
So if they registered a different domain and used that one instead, would
Google's "ban" follow them, or does the MPAA have to go through the whole
process again?

------
anonymous
Ooh, thanks. I didn't know about this one.

------
throwaway10001
IIRC, Google was having problems with licensing some content from media cos on
Google Play (?), and then it was solved...as long as Google
[http://readwrite.com/2011/01/27/google_starts_to_censor_torr...](http://readwrite.com/2011/01/27/google_starts_to_censor_torrent-
related_search_que)

